
How does Skype vulnerabilities repaired - AlexandrP
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fhabrahabr.ru%2Fpost%2F316912%2F&edit-text=
======
AlexandrP
The article is emotional and length so here is TLDR:

There are several methods how your skype account can be disabled permanently
by an attacker. Some of them have been known for a long time. Russian social
network (vk.com) has tens of groups, consisting mostly of teens, who do so for
fun or for money ($30 per account. Author tested one of "services" and it
work). Microsoft does not fix these vulnerabilities for many years and
recovering account almost imposible (Microsoft's support does not reacts on
any evidences and gives formal replies to attack victims)

